# Algae ID help required



## happpieee (Oct 5, 2013)

Need help to identify algae growing on my anubias nana so I can put in the right antidote. Thanks.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Algae are not eliminated by "putting in the right antidote". They are eliminated by doing whatever is necessary to get a tank full of healthy growing plants. That includes selecting the right light intensity, not too little to meet the plant's needs, and not so much that the plants can't grow in good health at the growth rate the amount of light is forcing them to. Plus, providing adequate amounts of all of the nutrients the plants need to grow at the rate the light makes them grow at, so only the amount of light is limiting the growth rate. Plus, maintaining the tank so there is no build-up of organic debris in the tank, the filter, the hoses, etc. Plus, removing dead or unhealthy plant leaves or other parts, so they don't rot in the tank.

Given the importance of light, your first step is to figure out how much light you have. What are your tank dimensions? What is the specific light fixture you are using, made by what company, what model, etc.?

Anubias often get black brush algae, BBA, because of their extremely slow growth. That looks like what you have.


----------

